
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says ‘we should be excited about automation’ - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/10/18258134/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-automation-sxsw-2019
======
eesmith
It's the same viewpoint that lead John Maynard Keynes to predict that with
automation and efficiency the average working week in 2030 would be 15 hours.

That is, we've had centuries of automation - why shouldn't we expect fewer
working hours yet still with a good standard of living?

It's the same argument behind a guaranteed minimum income. In essence, there's
a structural problem which can be improved, not an intrinsic problem with
automation.

------
Data_Junkie
When people fear automation what they fear is a world where selfish people are
no longer forced to share anything. Deep down they know that there is no
history of power sharing more without mass casualties. It's not automation
that is scary, it's the approaching fight.

